# How Often Do You Change Dust Masks?



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Simple question, really. 

I use the plain basic dust masks without the fancy extras. They are the 3M Sanding and Fiberglas 8200HB1 type that I get at the big home store. They cost about $1 each when I get 20 at a time.

Do you reuse dust masks?
How do you store the used one for next time? Do you do anything to them before you store them?
How do you know when it is time to change it out for a new dust mask? 

Are there better dust mask solutions to reduce my long term dust mask costs, besides buying the same ones in larger quantities?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I control most of the dust at the source, but on the occasion when I know there's going to be airborne dust I use one of the better grade dust masks - 3M 8210 Plus. These come 20 to a box and are about $14 but they're far better than the paper thin el cheapo throwaways. 

As for storing it I just set it on my toolbox, face side down, and reuse it until my wife says something about how dirty it is. She's my 'indicator'... :wink2:

David


----------

